# What is the worst thing about you ‼‼



## Ten_Man (Feb 12, 2021)

Astrida88 said:


> Being forced was not the problem. Actually it migth be easier if the teacher forced me:"Just shut up and join the B group if you can't decide, the classmates are waiting!" but he insisted I need to choose the group by myself.
> 
> The problem was not agreeing with any of the 2 options given because the other option was just as promising as the first one and for me choosing the options mean't telling everyone I prefer that option over the other one and it was not truth because I liked and disliked both options equally! Choosing only one would be a lie.
> 
> BTW. That's also why I don't do politics. I see benefits and problems in each and every political option so choosing who to vote for is always a problem for me. I usually end up choosing an option that has no chance to win (my parties usually get 1-4% of votes, most people vote for 2 parties that get about 30-40% each). Because they are at least new, original and interesting.


Pretentious drivel.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Ten_Man said:


> Pretentious drivel.


Can you tell me what you mean by that? 
English isn't my main language and google isn't helpfull.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

lotusgirl said:


> I know that it is a little difficult question, but you can be satisfied with what is going on in your mind now
> 
> 
> ┊ For me:✎
> ...


probably that I can get really antisocial within a bf/gf relationship. not like in a psychotic way, just like dont like having people over all the time. maybe it's not so much anti-social as dont like other people in my house. i have no problem going over to their house or going out but just dont like my space invaded by anyone thats not family or super close friends. probably a bit of both. antisocial and just dont like people im not very close to in my house. or in the yard having to entertain them. not like always, just most of the time. i do enjoy having friends over for like sleepovers occasionally though which is odd as it goes against everything but still. I guess I'm just weird about friendships outside of bf/gf or spousal. even when alone and not in a relationship i dont like people over much.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

Every good comes with a bad. If you're too curious, then you're easily distracted. If you're too strong willed, then you're controlling. If you're too truthful, then you're insensitive.

To know what's the worst thing about you, you just need to know what's the best thing about you, because for every positive, there's an equally weighted negative.

But, for myself, I'm too truthful, which makes me insensitive, so I distance myself from others. I also keep everything impersonal because I don't have anything personal left. I've sacrificed my own humanity for deeper understanding. I think my own humanity is still within me but it's been abused by the mind so much that it no longer wants to come out.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

That I find it difficult to follow others unless their direction is the exact same route I’d take. I can be selfish and I always pick, lead, control. I am bad at compromising or giving way.


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

Miharu said:


> That I find it difficult to follow others unless their direction is the exact same route I’d take. I can be selfish and I always pick, lead, control. I am bad at compromising or giving way.


Well, I do not see it as a bad thing"like he said @SouDesuNyan "
, so you do not have to walk with them, especially if it is about your future, as rebellion is good sometimes


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

lotusgirl said:


> Well, I do not see it as a bad thing"like he said @SouDesuNyan "
> , so you do not have to walk with them, especially if it is about your future, as rebellion is good sometimes


It isn’t a bad thing when it comes to things that matter, no. But when it comes to the daily, mundane things it can be selfish.

Ie, let’s say, always being the one who makes important decisions in your relationship. Always the one in control, right down to which movie to watch. One might say that’s downright unfair, selfish and that some more compromising is needed. I try to be better at the mundane things with people, but I do admit to being the ring leader majority of the time. I tend to always make the choices and decisions and people in my life tend to just follow it. I state it as a negative because I’m aware my choice may not be what they want, but I could care less at times and won’t even consider that.

I am also not good at sharing my personal things. It extends to my personal space, ie my bedroom. I hate when I have to let someone else sleep in my room, for example, or borrow my things. I just put an importance in my possessions and usually treat my items well so I don’t like to share, even to family (unless it’s food). My mother recently shared some childhood stories about me and my older brother and I distinctly remember her saying I was a selfish child who wouldn’t let my cousins use my toys. I wanted to preserve them and not have them dirtied and disorganised, but to others, I was merely selfish.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, compromising is exhausting and staying "flexible" for too long just turns me into an even worse tyrant eventually.


----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)

Miharu said:


> That I find it difficult to follow others unless their direction is the exact same route I’d take. I can be selfish and I always pick, lead, control. I am bad at compromising or giving way.


Can't it get boring if everyone does exactly what you say? Doesn't it feel like playing “easy”?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Nannerl said:


> Can't it get boring if everyone does exactly what you say? Doesn't it feel like playing “easy”?


“Boring” is relative/subjective.

Also, the way it usually unfolds is if I make the decision on something important, I am rest assured of the result since I make sound decisions for the most part. On more mundane things, say, always being the one to pick the movie to watch. I can see why that’ll be boring to someone else, but why would that be boring for me? I picked it because I wanted to watch it.

Not sure about things being too easy, at least I don’t contemplate that. I’m not looking for extra challenges in life anyway. And just because I often make the decisions doesn’t mean I pick the same ones all the time. I like variations and don’t hate changes.

Not everything to me is for the sake of fun, so there’s that too.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

I always defend others but sometimes when it is really important I don’t do it for myself.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Probably too handsome.


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse (Aug 2, 2021)

That I believe there is nothing wrong with me. 

People hate that.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

There are good and bad things about me.  
Which I'm compassionate about.

But I don't want to let you know about my flaws😂😂


----------



## Lanark (Sep 26, 2012)

I absorb a person interacting with me as studying them. This is bad enough because it creates a distance. But, even worse is that : at least once in any conversation, my brain automatically decides to figure out what they _really_ mean and what they're trying to manipulate me into, good or bad. This automatic perception gets in the way of relatability and definitely of intimacy. I think my brain/spirit just needs to create complicated puzzles to solve to feel alive/fulfilled.


----------



## lifeaholic (Jan 13, 2021)

I accidentally ate a piece of fabricated material from an artificial tree in the living room while thinking


* *




iS ThAt bLiNd sE? O_O


----------



## EmmaWoodhouse (Aug 2, 2021)

Lanark said:


> I absorb a person interacting with me as studying them. This is bad enough because it creates a distance. But, even worse is that : at least once in any conversation, my brain automatically decides to figure out what they _really_ mean and what they're trying to manipulate me into, good or bad.


But this is one of our superpowers.
We have xray vision and see straight through ppl.
Maybe think of it as a tool to situate other people, so you can be effective in dealings with them.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

The company I keep.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

My worst thing is that I am not here..., well, technically I am here and not here, I am here only as objective consciousness, since I am also part back home, or should I say..., outside of this wonderful study-visit that I once long ago did was plunged into, without even knowing it. xD

My worst thing is that I am not emotionally available, why should I be? I am not here, I am outside time and space, do not hug me, stop asking me for comfort...

Are you a meat-robot like me? I know that already, no wonder I am still just searching for First Contact...


----------



## TypoNegatvie (Aug 6, 2015)

Falling in-step with the ills and hypocrisies of our (we live in a) society out of laziness/convenience.

That and my face.


----------

